

Android devs, what's your salary? - dragos2

Hi,
I&#x27;m interested in an Android dev position and I want to know what will be a good offer.<p>Please mention your country and experience (years).<p>Cheers.
======
brad-curran
Australia. 80k. 2 years. I could go 120k, but it would involve losing the
cultural and company benefits.

~~~
dragos2
Interesting. 40k is not a small difference. I'm intrigued by your decision.
Would you mind elaborating a little?

------
salarythrowaway
Seattle, USA. Hired at 110k w/ two years freelance experience.

------
pearjuice
300k starting developing high-scale distributed financial systems using cloud
technologies leveraging interactive rich-media applications written in
enterprise Java heavily relying on database end-points and client to server
communication without major outages or system hiccups

------
stewartjarod
I have seen 55 - 65k for ~1 year experience in NYC. 75 - 100k+ for 3 years
experience in NYC.

~~~
FurrBall
"i have seen...."

ads, offers, or friends salaries?

